# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Մարզերի ծննդատներն ու նախարարի նոր երազը

## keyboard

Եթե նման թեմա կա խնդրում եմ սա կցել նրան, եթե չէ, ուրեմ քննարկումները շարունակենք ստեղ.
Կարծում եմ շատերդ լսած կլինեք, որ առողջապահության նախարարը, բոլորիս հայտնի` հռչակավոր Դերոն, նոր երազ է տեսել, որտեղ ցույց էին տալիս, որ ամեն մարզի ու քաղաքի բնակչուհի, ով պատրաստվում է մայրանալ, պիտի ծննդաբերի բնակության վայրում գտնվող ծննդատանը:

Խնդրեմ տիկնայք և պարոնայք, ով կհամաձայնի օգտվել այս հիվանդանոցից.

Էջմիածնի ծննդատունը 13 մլն պարտք ունի ծնունդների արտահոսքի պատճառով, պայմաններն էլ վատն են. Ո՞վ է մեղավոր (լուսանկարներ)

----------

Arpine (28.05.2013), Bruno (28.05.2013), Tig (28.05.2013), Տրիբուն (28.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ՝ լացե՞մ, թե՞ ծիծաղեմ: Սա էն բազմաթիվ օրինակներից ա, երբ մեր երկրում խիստ բարի մղումներից ելնելով փորձում են խնդիր լուծել՝ բռնելով լրիվ սխալ ծայրից:Ես սենց եմ տեսնում.
Խնդիր. մարզերում ծննդաբերողները քիչ են
Լուծում. ստիպենք, որ բոլորն իրանց տարածքում ծննդաբերեն

Էլ չեն հարցնում՝ լավ, բայց ինչու՞ ա տենց: Էս նույն շարքից ա, որ կրթական համակարգում կոռուպցիան վերացնելու համար թեստային համակարգ են մտցնում, որ արտագաղթը կանխելու համար ոմանք առաջարկում են երկրի դռները փակել և այլն: Մեզ մոտ, չգիտես ինչու, խնդիրը տեսնելուն պես վազում են լուծումներ փնտրելու՝ առանց պատճառները վերլուծելու: Էհ, Դումանյան, Դումանյան, մի երկու տարում կարողացար բժշկականը վարի տալ, մի խարխուլ առողջապահական համակարգն ի՞նչ է, որ վարի չտաս:

----------

Arpine (28.05.2013), keyboard (27.05.2013), melancholia (27.05.2013), Sagittarius (28.05.2013), _Հրաչ_ (28.05.2013), Աթեիստ (28.05.2013), Արևհատիկ (28.05.2013), Տրիբուն (28.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Այսի՞նքն պիտի ծննդաբերի: Եթե ուրիշ ծննդատանը փորձի ծննդաբերել էրեխուն պտի զոռով մեջը պահե՞ն:

----------

Rammstein (28.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (27.05.2013), Տրիբուն (28.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Այսի՞նքն պիտի ծննդաբերի: Եթե ուրիշ ծննդատանը փորձի ծննդաբերել էրեխուն պտի զոռով մեջը պահե՞ն:



ՉԷ, փողը կտաս, կծննդաբերի որտեղ որ ուզում ես  :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չգիտեմ՝ լացե՞մ, թե՞ ծիծաղեմ: Սա էն բազմաթիվ օրինակներից ա, երբ մեր երկրում խիստ բարի մղումներից ելնելով փորձում են խնդիր լուծել՝ բռնելով լրիվ սխալ ծայրից:Ես սենց եմ տեսնում.
> Խնդիր. մարզերում ծննդաբերողները քիչ են
> Լուծում. ստիպենք, որ բոլորն իրանց տարածքում ծննդաբերեն
> 
> Էլ չեն հարցնում՝ լավ, բայց ինչու՞ ա տենց: Էս նույն շարքից ա, որ կրթական համակարգում կոռուպցիան վերացնելու համար թեստային համակարգ են մտցնում, որ արտագաղթը կանխելու համար ոմանք առաջարկում են երկրի դռները փակել և այլն: Մեզ մոտ, չգիտես ինչու, խնդիրը տեսնելուն պես վազում են լուծումներ փնտրելու՝ առանց պատճառները վերլուծելու: Էհ, Դումանյան, Դումանյան, մի երկու տարում կարողացար բժշկականը վարի տալ, մի խարխուլ առողջապահական համակարգն ի՞նչ է, որ վարի չտաս:



Ճիշտ ես: Բայց նաև էն վառ օրինակներից մեկն ա, որ ոչ միայն որոշում ընդունողներն են ոչ կոմպետենտ, այլև նրանք ում ուղղակի առնչվում են այդ որոշումները: Ըստ էության նախարարության «մեսսիջը» հետևյալն ա. «մեր բոլոր ծննդատները ծննդաբերելու բավարար պայմաններ են տալիս»: Ոչ ոք չի արգելում ծննդաբերել այլ ծննդատանը, բայց եթե սոցիալական օգնությունից էս ուզում օգտվել, պետք է որոշակի զիջման գնաս: Օքեյ: Բաաայց... պարզվում է՝ կան ծննդատներ, որոնք ընդհանրապես ծննդաբերելու բավարար պայմաններ չեն տրամադրում: Ու դրա մասին մարդիկ հիշում են միայն հիմա, երբ պարտադրված էն այդտեղ ծննդաբերել: ՈՒ ստեղ ես մարդիկ ասելով մի բուռ ՀԿ-ներ նկատի չունեմ, այլ Մանվելի ու Սեյրանի համար տասովկեք տեսնող Էջմիածնի լայն զանգվածները, էն «լավ տղեքը», որոնց տանձին չի, թե իրանց մայրերը, քույրերը, կանայք ինչ պայմաններում են ծննդաբերում: 

Եթե կան ծննդատներ, որոնք ծննդաբերելու բավարար պայմաներ չեն տրամադրում, ուրեմն էս որոշումը վեցերորդական, յոթերորդական խնդիր ա:

----------

Arpine (28.05.2013), keyboard (28.05.2013), Peace (28.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2013), Տրիբուն (28.05.2013)

----------


## melancholia

Իհարկե, մարզերում դեռ բավականին շատ ծննդատներ կան ոչ բարվոք վիճակում, բայց կան նաև ծննդատներ, որոնք գերազանց պայմաններ են ապահովում, նորագույն սարքավորումներով ու գույքով, բայց , չնայած 4 աշխատող գինեկոլոգների, ,,աշխատում է,, միայն մեկը: ՈՒ  մեծ են  այն ծննդկանների  թիվը, որոնք ուղղակի հրաժարվում են ԱՅԴ գինեկոլոգի  ծառայությունից:

----------

Freeman (28.05.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Խնդիրը շատ պարզ է: 

Ոնց եք մտածում, "Շենգավիթ" ԲԿ-ի ծննդատան գինեկոլոգը պարտավոր է անվճար ծնունդ ընդունել Կապանի բնակչուհուց? Իհարկե պարտավոր չէ (անվճար) : 
Եթե տենց լիներ, ապա եկեք մարզերի հիվանդանոցները, դպրոցները և այլնները փակենք և մարզերի ժողովրդին ասենք եկենք Երևան...

----------


## Vaio

> Էհ, Դումանյան, Դումանյան, մի երկու տարում կարողացար բժշկականը վարի տալ, մի խարխուլ առողջապահական համակարգն ի՞նչ է, որ վարի չտաս:


Դու չես կարա էտ մարդու համար կարծիք կազմես, քանի որ այն միշտ օբյեկտիվ չի եղել, և դու էտ մարդու հանդեպ անտիպատիա ունես... 

Դու կոմպետենտ մարդ չես, որ կաողանաս գնահատական տալ բժշկականի կամ էլ նախարարության կառավարման համակարգի վերաբերյալ: 

Քանի որ դու Քյալյանի կադրն ես ու վերջինիս հետ էիր կապում քո ապագան, էն էլ ի դժբախտություն քեզ` չստացվեց, բնականաբար.... այսպես պետքա արտահայտվես... ոնց էլ չես հոգնում էս կարգի արտահայտվելուց...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Խնդիրը շատ պարզ է: 
> 
> Ոնց եք մտածում, "Շենգավիթ" ԲԿ-ի ծննդատան գինեկոլոգը պարտավոր է անվճար ծնունդ ընդունել Կապանի բնակչուհուց? Իհարկե պարտավոր չէ (անվճար) : 
> Եթե տենց լիներ, ապա եկեք մարզերի հիվանդանոցները, դպրոցները և այլնները փակենք և մարզերի ժողովրդին ասենք եկենք Երևան...


բլթ 

Ցանկացած X ծննդատան ցանկացած G գինեկոլոգ պարտավոր ա անվճար ծնունդ ընդունել ցանկացած ՀՀ քաղաքացուց՝ անկախ բնակության վայրից, եթե դրա համար նա վճարվում է հարկատուների փողերում: Գինեկոլոգի տուտ պրիչյոմ, իրա համար բնակության վայրը ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

«Դրպոցների և այլնների» օրիբակը բլթության շարունակություն ա. ցանկացած ՀՀ քաղաքացի ազատ ա ընտրելու, որտեղ ապրել, որտեղ իր երեխային ուղարկել դպրոց, մանկապարտեզ, և օգտվել ՀՀ այլ բարիքներից: 

հ.գ. տեղյա՞կ ես սիրելի նախագահդ, որտեղից ա

----------

keyboard (28.05.2013), Աթեիստ (28.05.2013), Տրիբուն (28.05.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> բլթ 
> Ցանկացած X ծննդատան ցանկացած G գինեկոլոգ պարտավոր ա անվճար ծնունդ ընդունել ցանկացած ՀՀ քաղաքացուց՝ անկախ բնակության վայրից, եթե դրա համար նա վճարվում է հարկատուների փողերում: Գինեկոլոգի տուտ պրիչյոմ, իրա համար բնակության վայրը ի՞նչ կապ ունի: 
> «Դրպոցների և այլնների» օրիբակը բլթության շարունակություն ա. ցանկացած ՀՀ քաղաքացի ազատ ա ընտրելու, որտեղ ապրել, որտեղ իր երեխային ուղարկել դպրոց, մանկապարտեզ, և օգտվել ՀՀ այլ բարիքներից: 
> հ.գ. տեղյա՞կ ես սիրելի նախագահդ, որտեղից ա


հ.գ. տեղյա՞կ ես սիրելի նախագահդ, որտեղից ա - նախագահը կապ չունի տվյալ թեմայի հետ, off top - ով մի զբաղվի, բլթագիր: 

Եթե գինեկոլոգը կամ ծննդատունը պարտավոր են անվճար ընդունել այլ տեղերից (մարզերից) հղիներ, ապա եկեք մարզային ծննդատները փակենք...

----------


## Vaio

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ:

Սխալա նմանատիպ թեմաները դնել լայն, *սիրողական* քննարկման: 

Այս կարգի հարցերը տարիներ շաունակ քննարկվում են նախարարությունում աշխատակազմի և նեղ մասնագետների միջև, որոնք ամեն օր առնչվում են, ամեն օր քննարկում են այս կարգի հարցեր: Ու Ձեզ ինչ է թվում, որ Դուք 10 րոպե մտածելով ու գրառում կատարելով ավելի լավ եք մտածում, ավելի խելոք եք...

Լավ էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> հ.գ. տեղյա՞կ ես սիրելի նախագահդ, որտեղից ա - նախագահը կապ չունի տվյալ թեմայի հետ, off top - ով մի զբաղվի, բլթագիր:


նախագահդ էս թեմայի հետ էնքան կապ ունի, ինչքան բերածդ օրինակը




> Եթե գինեկոլոգը կամ ծննդատունը պարտավոր են անվճար ընդունել այլ տեղերից (մարզերից) հղիներ, ապա եկեք մարզային ծննդատները փակենք...


խի՞, հենա երևանյան ծննդատները փակեք, թող գնան մարզերում ծննդաբերեն:

----------

keyboard (28.05.2013), Vaio (28.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու չես կարա էտ մարդու համար կարծիք կազմես, քանի որ այն միշտ օբյեկտիվ չի եղել, և դու էտ մարդու հանդեպ անտիպատիա ունես... 
> 
> Դու կոմպետենտ մարդ չես, որ կաողանաս գնահատական տալ բժշկականի կամ էլ նախարարության կառավարման համակարգի վերաբերյալ: 
> 
> Քանի որ դու Քյալյանի կադրն ես ու վերջինիս հետ էիր կապում քո ապագան, էն էլ ի դժբախտություն քեզ` չստացվեց, բնականաբար.... այսպես պետքա արտահայտվես... ոնց էլ չես հոգնում էս կարգի արտահայտվելուց...


Ի՞նչ ես անկապ դուրս տալիս: Ես ո՞նց կարամ իմ ապագան Քյալյանի հետ կապեմ, եթե ինքը դեռ ռեկտոր էր, երբ ես արդեն վեշերս հավաքել ու գնում էի Հայաստանից, ու Դումանյանի նախարար էղած ժամանակ վերադառնում եմ, իրա համակարգ մտնում, ես իմ ապագան ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ կապում: Դու ինչ-որ հատուկ սիմպատիա ունես Դումանյանի նկատմամբ, աջ ու ձախ պաշտպանում ես: Մի հատ մտածի էլի. նույն Կապանի բնակչուհին ինչու՞ պիտի Կապանում ծննդաբերի, եթե էնտեղի ծննդատանը գինեկոլոգի փոխարեն կոշկակար ա աշխատում, սանիտարահիգիենիկ պայմանների մասին չեմ էլ խոսում (էս որպես օրինակ բերեցի, կարող ա կոնկրետ Կապանում ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ա, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ պատկերը խայտառակ ա մարզերում): Ու ստացվում ա նենց, որ մարզերի կանայք դիսկրիմինացիայի են ենթարկվում՝ զրկվելով նորմալ պայմաններում անվճար ծննդաբերելու հնարավորությունից:

Հա՛, նախարարը ճիշտ խնդիր ա գտել. մարդիկ չեն ուզում մարզերում ծննդաբերել: Ըստ քեզ ո՞րն ա լուծումը: Ես, օրինակ, կառաջարկեի պատճառը պարզել: Մի երկու հետազոտություն, ու դժվար չի լինի համոզվելը, որ պատճառը կադրային ու սանիտաահիգիենիկ վատ վիճակներն են: Լուծու՞մը: Լավ կադրեր ուղարկել մարզեր, վերանորոգել ծննդատները, հագեցնել համապատասխան սարքավորումներով: Բայց մի րոպե... սենց թանկ ա նստում, չէ՞, սա փող արժե: Ուրեմն էկեք անցնենք զոռով միջոցներին: Ու թքած, թե նման պայմաններում ծննդաբերելու արդյունքում խիստ կբարձրանա մանկական ու մայրական մահացությունը:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ:
> 
> Սխալա նմանատիպ թեմաները դնել լայն, *սիրողական* քննարկման: 
> 
> Այս կարգի հարցերը տարիներ շաունակ քննարկվում են նախարարությունում աշխատակազմի և նեղ մասնագետների միջև, որոնք ամեն օր առնչվում են, ամեն օր քննարկում են այս կարգի հարցեր: Ու Ձեզ ինչ է թվում, որ Դուք 10 րոպե մտածելով ու գրառում կատարելով ավելի լավ եք մտածում, ավելի խելոք եք...
> 
> Լավ էլի


ուզում ա վաթսուն տարի քննարկեն, հայաստանի «կառավարություն»-ը օբյեկտիվորեն չի կարա որևէ նորմալ որոշում ընդունած լինի, ուզում ա ծննդատանը վերաբերվի, ուզում ա գերեզմանոցին:

----------

keyboard (28.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2013), Աթեիստ (28.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.05.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> խի՞, հենա երևանյան ծննդատները փակեք, թող գնան մարզերում ծննդաբերեն:


Վերջն էր:  :Hands Up: 
Իզուր չէր, որ գրել էի` սխալա նմանատիպ թեմաները դնել լայն, սիրողական քննարկման:

----------


## Vaio

> Ի՞նչ ես անկապ դուրս տալիս: Ես ո՞նց կարամ իմ ապագան Քյալյանի հետ կապեմ, եթե ինքը դեռ ռեկտոր էր, երբ ես արդեն վեշերս հավաքել ու գնում էի Հայաստանից, ու Դումանյանի նախարար էղած ժամանակ վերադառնում եմ, իրա համակարգ մտնում, ես իմ ապագան ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ կապում: Դու ինչ-որ հատուկ սիմպատիա ունես Դումանյանի նկատմամբ, աջ ու ձախ պաշտպանում ես: Մի հատ մտածի էլի. նույն Կապանի բնակչուհին ինչու՞ պիտի Կապանում ծննդաբերի, եթե էնտեղի ծննդատանը գինեկոլոգի փոխարեն կոշկակար ա աշխատում, սանիտարահիգիենիկ պայմանների մասին չեմ էլ խոսում (էս որպես օրինակ բերեցի, կարող ա կոնկրետ Կապանում ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ա, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ պատկերը խայտառակ ա մարզերում): Ու ստացվում ա նենց, որ մարզերի կանայք դիսկրիմինացիայի են ենթարկվում՝ զրկվելով նորմալ պայմաններում անվճար ծննդաբերելու հնարավորությունից:
> 
> Հա՛, նախարարը ճիշտ խնդիր ա գտել. մարդիկ չեն ուզում մարզերում ծննդաբերել: Ըստ քեզ ո՞րն ա լուծումը: Ես, օրինակ, կառաջարկեի պատճառը պարզել: Մի երկու հետազոտություն, ու դժվար չի լինի համոզվելը, որ պատճառը կադրային ու սանիտաահիգիենիկ վատ վիճակներն են: Լուծու՞մը: Լավ կադրեր ուղարկել մարզեր, վերանորոգել ծննդատները, հագեցնել համապատասխան սարքավորումներով: Բայց մի րոպե... սենց թանկ ա նստում, չէ՞, սա փող արժե: Ուրեմն էկեք անցնենք զոռով միջոցներին: Ու թքած, թե նման պայմաններում ծննդաբերելու արդյունքում խիստ կբարձրանա մանկական ու մայրական մահացությունը:


Ինչ վերաբերում է Քյալանի վերաբերյալ գրածիդ, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ դու էն քիչ մարդկանցից էիր, ով պաշտպանում էր իրան, դրա վառ ապացույցը ՉԻ-ի լրագրող Գոհար վեզիրյանի հոդվածները: Լավ ինչևէ...

Անցնենք բուն խնդրին: Էսոր մեր երկրում տեղի է ունենում ուրբանիզացիա, ինչը շատ վատա տվյալ երկրի համար: Եթե, օրինակ, մի մարզում կամ քաղաքում գինեկոլոգը կոշկակարա, ապա կարելիա բացառություն անել ըտեղի հղինեի համար, բայց էտ կարգի "կոշկակար" կարողա լինի ամբողջ հանրապետության մարզերում մի երեք հոգի: Ի դեպ "կոշկակարներ" կան բոլոր բնագավառներում: 
Ուրիշ օրինակ բերեմ: Պատկերացրեք մի մարզային քաղաքում հանցագործություն է տեղի ունեցել, և տուժողը չի վստահում էտ տարածքը սպասարկող քննիչին կամ միլպետին ու ասումա ես գնում եմ ոստիկանությանում  Երևանի Մաշտոցի բաժին հաղորդում տամ... տենց ոնց կլինի... Հանցագործություններով զբաղվոմ են ըստ դեպքի վայրի, հղիները պետք է ծննդաբեեն ըստ գրանցման (փաստացի ապրելու) վայրի: Եթե սենց չեղավ սաղ կաշայա դառնալու............

----------


## keyboard

> Ինչ վերաբերում է Քյալանի վերաբերյալ գրածիդ, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ դու էն քիչ մարդկանցից էիր, ով պաշտպանում էր իրան, դրա վառ ապացույցը ՉԻ-ի լրագրող Գոհար վեզիրյանի հոդվածները: Լավ ինչևէ...
> 
> Անցնենք բուն խնդրին: Էսոր մեր երկրում տեղի է ունենում ուրբանիզացիա, ինչը շատ վատա տվյալ երկրի համար: Եթե, օրինակ, մի մարզում կամ քաղաքում գինեկոլոգը կոշկակարա, ապա կարելիա բացառություն անել ըտեղի հղինեի համար, բայց էտ կարգի "կոշկակար" կարողա լինի ամբողջ հանրապետության մարզերում մի երեք հոգի: Ի դեպ "կոշկակարներ" կան բոլոր բնագավառներում: 
> Ուրիշ օրինակ բերեմ: Պատկերացրեք մի մարզային քաղաքում հանցագործություն է տեղի ունեցել, և տուժողը չի վստահում էտ տարածքը սպասարկող քննիչին կամ միլպետին ու ասումա ես գնում եմ ոստիկանությանում  Երևանի Մաշտոցի բաժին հաղորդում տամ... տենց ոնց կլինի... *Հանցագործություններով զբաղվոմ են ըստ դեպքի վայրի, հղիները պետք է ծննդաբեեն ըստ գրանցման (փաստացի ապրելու) վայրի: Եթե սենց չեղավ սաղ կաշայա դառնալու............*


բերածդ օրինակը շատ մեղմ ասած տեղին չի, քանզի հանցագործության մասին հաղորդում կարաս տաս ՀՀ տարածքում գործող ցանկացած ոստիկանական ստոաբաժանումում, անգամ էն լուսավոր բուդկեքը, որ սարքել են անգամ ըտեղ ու կապ չունի դու Քյուրաքանդից ես, թե ասենք Բուժականից:
Գինեկոլոգ-կոշկակար մի երեքը չեն, այլ մի երեքն են ընդամենը նորմալ գինեկոլոգ, քանզի դու ինքդ լավ գիտակցում ես, որ իրան հարգող լավ մասնագետը չի գնա Աշոցքի ընդամենը տաս ընտանիք ունեցող գյուղում գինեկոլոգություն անի, դրան գումարած հաշվի առ էն փաստը, որ հղիների եթե ոչ մեծամասնությունը, այլ բավականին մեծ մասը պրոբլեմներ ա ունենում հղիության ընթացքում. աննորմալ սննդակարգ,պրոբլեմներով հարուստ սերունդ,սոցիալական վիճակից կախված հիվանդություններ,ընտնիքի պլանավորման անգիտակցություն, մինչև հղիությունը չպարզաբանում սեփական հիվանդությունների ու սեփական առողջության մասին ու էս ամենը բերում ա նրան, որ մարզերի ղասաբները գլուխ չեն հանում, թե կոնկրետ հղիի մոտ ինչ պրոբլեմա, արդյունքում ծնվում ա հիվանդ երեխա կամ մոր մահացություն կամ պտղի մահացություն ա գրանցվում, Էլինայի ծնվելու օրը պատոլոգիայում յոթ հղի կար ու դա ընդհանուր մի տասնհինգ-քսան ծննդաբերող մայրերից, հիմա քեզ հարց եմ տալիս, էջմիածնի ծննդատունը կարա էդքան պատոլոգիա ընդունի, թե հիմա կասես, որ պատոլոգիան պիտի գնա Երևան:
Ապեր, ես ՀՀ քաղաքացի եմ ու ունեմ ՀՀ-ի տարածքում ՀՀ բյուդջեից ֆինանսավորվող ցանկացած կառույցի ծառայություններից օգտվելու իրավունք և որևե օրենք, որը պիտի բխի Սահմանադրությունից չի կարող ինձ դա արգելել :Wink:

----------

Bruno (28.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2013), Աթեիստ (28.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ամեն անգամ էս թեման անցուդարձում տեսնելուց կարդում եմ մազերի ծննդատներ :Angry2:

----------


## melancholia

> բլթ 
> 
> Ցանկացած X ծննդատան ցանկացած G գինեկոլոգ պարտավոր ա անվճար ծնունդ ընդունել ցանկացած ՀՀ քաղաքացուց՝ անկախ բնակության վայրից, եթե դրա համար նա վճարվում է հարկատուների փողերում: Գինեկոլոգի տուտ պրիչյոմ, իրա համար բնակության վայրը ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
> 
> «Դրպոցների և այլնների» օրիբակը բլթության շարունակություն ա. ցանկացած ՀՀ քաղաքացի ազատ ա ընտրելու, որտեղ ապրել, որտեղ իր երեխային ուղարկել դպրոց, մանկապարտեզ, և օգտվել ՀՀ այլ բարիքներից: 
> 
> հ.գ. տեղյա՞կ ես սիրելի նախագահդ, որտեղից ա


Ըստ քո լոգիկայի, ցանկացած x հիվանդանոցի G  մանկաբույժը , օրինակ, պարտավոր է բժշկական օգնություն ցուցաբերել  ցանկացած մարզի երեխայի (անվճար):  :Think:  պետպատվերի շրջանակներում է չէ?   Խոսքս սուր դեպքերին չի վերաբերվում: Հարց է առաջանում ինչու ?

----------

Vaio (28.05.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ըստ քո լոգիկայի, ցանկացած x հիվանդանոցի G  մանկաբույժը , օրինակ, պարտավոր է բժշկական օգնություն ցուցաբերել  ցանկացած մարզի երեխայի (անվճար):  պետպատվերի շրջանակներում է չէ?   Խոսքս սուր դեպքերին չի վերաբերվում: Հարց է առաջանում ինչու ?


Ծննդաբերությունը խրոնիկ չի լինում  :Jpit:  Իսկ մինչև 7 տարեկան երեխայի բուժօգնությունն անվճար ա  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ըստ քո լոգիկայի, ցանկացած x հիվանդանոցի G  մանկաբույժը , օրինակ, պարտավոր է բժշկական օգնություն ցուցաբերել  ցանկացած մարզի երեխայի (անվճար):  պետպատվերի շրջանակներում է չէ?   Խոսքս սուր դեպքերին չի վերաբերվում: Հարց է առաջանում ինչու ?


Տենց էլ արվում ա, ոչինչ չի արգելում, երեխայի անկետան տեղափոխես ասենք Քարահունջից  Արտաշատ  :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ վերաբերում է Քյալանի վերաբերյալ գրածիդ, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ դու էն քիչ մարդկանցից էիր, ով պաշտպանում էր իրան, դրա վառ ապացույցը ՉԻ-ի լրագրող Գոհար վեզիրյանի հոդվածները: Լավ ինչևէ...
> 
> Անցնենք բուն խնդրին: Էսոր մեր երկրում տեղի է ունենում ուրբանիզացիա, ինչը շատ վատա տվյալ երկրի համար: Եթե, օրինակ, մի մարզում կամ քաղաքում գինեկոլոգը կոշկակարա, ապա կարելիա բացառություն անել ըտեղի հղինեի համար, բայց էտ կարգի "կոշկակար" կարողա լինի ամբողջ հանրապետության մարզերում մի երեք հոգի: Ի դեպ "կոշկակարներ" կան բոլոր բնագավառներում: 
> Ուրիշ օրինակ բերեմ: Պատկերացրեք մի մարզային քաղաքում հանցագործություն է տեղի ունեցել, և տուժողը չի վստահում էտ տարածքը սպասարկող քննիչին կամ միլպետին ու ասումա ես գնում եմ ոստիկանությանում  Երևանի Մաշտոցի բաժին հաղորդում տամ... տենց ոնց կլինի... Հանցագործություններով զբաղվոմ են ըստ դեպքի վայրի, հղիները պետք է ծննդաբեեն ըստ գրանցման (փաստացի ապրելու) վայրի: Եթե սենց չեղավ սաղ կաշայա դառնալու............


Քյալյանի մասով... ես հիմա էլ իրան կպաշտպանեմ, բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ ես դրանից ինչ-որ շահ ունեմ: Գոհար Վեզիրյանի գրածն էլ ոտքից գլուխ հերյուրանք էր, որի համար, ի դեպ, պատրաստվում էի դատի տալ: Երևի սխալ արեցի, պիտի դատի տայի, նա իր պատիժը ստանար, որ տարիներ անց քեզ նման մեկը չհայտնվեր ու ասեր, որ ապագաս Քյալյանի հետ եմ կապել, որովհետև դեղին մամուլում Գոհար Վեզիրյանը դուրս է տվել:

Ինչ վերաբերում է թեմային, ապա չգիտեմ ինչից ես վերցրել, որ մարզերում ընդամենը երեք գինեկոլոգ են կոշկակար, երբ կա փաստ. կանայք չեն ուզում մարզերում ծննդաբերել: Չե՞ս մտածել՝ ինչու ա տենց: Ինչ-որ պատճառ պիտի լինի, չէ՞, որ մարդիկ նախընտրեն իրենց տան տարածքը թողած գալ մայրաքաղաքում ծննդաբերելու: Ու էդ տեղափոխությունն էլ արդեն ծախսերի հետ ա կապված: Ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան կա, չէ՞, որ մարդիկ նախընտրում են էդ ծախսն անել, բայց Երևանում ծննդաբերել: 

Դու ասում ես՝ սիրողական քննարկում, բայց ես չեմ հավատում, թե նախարարությունում սրանից որակյալ քննարկում են արել: Եթե նրանք կոմպետենտ, ապա ու՞ր են թվերը, ու՞ր է հետազոտությունը, ու՞ր է ապացույցը, որ մարզերի ծննդատներն իրենց մարդկային և բժշկական ռեսուրսներով չեն զիջում մայրաքաղաքին, որ մարդիկ մարզերից գալիս են Երևան ծննդաբերելու սեփական քմահաճույքով: Հասկանու՞մ ես՝ նման որոշումները փակ դռների հետևում քննարկումներով չեն ընդունվում, այլ լուրջ հետազոտություն կատարելով: Բայց ո՞վ հետազոտի: Նորմալ հետազոտությունն էլ փող արժե: Ավելի հեշտ չէ՞ «կոմպետենտ» մարդկանցով ժամեր շարունակ գլուխ ջարդել ու որոշել հարցին էսպիսի լուծում տալ, հետո էլ ասել՝ ինչ անում ենք, դժգոհում եք:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2013), Տրիբուն (28.05.2013)

----------


## melancholia

> Տենց էլ արվում ա, ոչինչ չի արգելում, երեխայի անկետան տեղափոխես ասենք Քարահունջից  Արտաշատ


խոսքը ամբուլատոր սպասարկման մասին չէ, այլ այն, որ ամբուլատոր դեպքերը բերում ոչ տեղամասային, ստացիոնար բժշկին են դեմ տալիս, հետն էլ ասում, բա մանկաբուժությունը անվճար չի?

----------


## melancholia

> Ծննդաբերությունը խրոնիկ չի լինում  Իսկ մինչև 7 տարեկան երեխայի բուժօգնությունն անվճար ա


կարծեմ, ես խրոնիզացիայի մասին բան չասեցի, իսկ պետպատվերի շրջանակներին քաջատեղյակ եմ

----------


## Vaio

> բերածդ օրինակը շատ մեղմ ասած տեղին չի, քանզի հանցագործության մասին հաղորդում կարաս տաս ՀՀ տարածքում գործող ցանկացած ոստիկանական ստոաբաժանումում, անգամ էն լուսավոր բուդկեքը, որ սարքել են անգամ ըտեղ ու կապ չունի դու Քյուրաքանդից ես, թե ասենք Բուժականից:


Գործը քննվումա ըստ դեպքի վայրի: Եթե դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել բուժականում, ապա Երևանի քննիչը կապ չունի...........

----------


## Vaio

> թե հիմա կասես, որ պատոլոգիան պիտի գնա Երևան:


Դու քո հարցին պատասխանեցիր: 
Շատ մարզերում ծննդաբերում են այն հղիները, որոնք առողջական խնդիր չունեն: Եթե կա պաթոլոգիա, ապա հղին ուղեգրվում է Երևանի որևէ ծննդատան հղիների պաթոլոգիայի բաժանմունք: Որոշ մարզերում չեն արվում նույնիսկ Կեսարյան հատումներ: Եթե ցուցում կա Կեսարյան հատման և այդ տվյալ ծննդատանը չի կատարվում Կեսարյան հատում,ապա տվյալ հղիին ուղարկում են Երևանի որևէ ծննդատուն, որտեղ կկատարվի Կեսարյան հատում:

----------


## Vaio

> Ըստ քո լոգիկայի, ցանկացած x հիվանդանոցի G  մանկաբույժը , օրինակ, պարտավոր է բժշկական օգնություն ցուցաբերել  ցանկացած մարզի երեխայի (անվճար):  պետպատվերի շրջանակներում է չէ?   Խոսքս սուր դեպքերին չի վերաբերվում: Հարց է առաջանում ինչու ?


Շատ լավ հարցա տալիս մարդը???
Ինչու պետքա բժիշկը ՄԻՇՏ անվճար աշխատի???

Պատասխան: Մարդիկ սովոր չեն վճարել իրենց առողջության համար, մարդիկ համարում են, որ բժիշկը պարտավորա...պարտավորա...պարտավորա..պարտավորա...

----------

melancholia (28.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Շատ լավ հարցա տալիս մարդը???
> Ինչու պետքա բժիշկը ՄԻՇՏ անվճար աշխատի???
> 
> Պատասխան: Մարդիկ սովոր չեն վճարել իրենց առողջության համար, մարդիկ համարում են, որ բժիշկը պարտավորա...պարտավորա...պարտավորա..պարտավորա...


ինձ անկեղծ հետաքրքրեց ու զարմացրեց թեմայի էս ուղղությամբ զարգացումը: Ես մտածում էի, որ որոշում կայացնողները «մտահոգված են» մարզերի ծննդատների համար, որոնք «կլիենտների» են կորցնում: Պարզվում ա, որ բժիշկները իրականում չեն ուզում պետպատվերով կամ մարզերից հիվանդների, իրանց համար մեծ դեր ա խաղում, թե հիվանդները Հայաստանի, որ մարզից են, պետպատվերով են, թե ոչ: 

Ըստ էության պետպատվեր նշանակում ա, որ պետությունն է պատվիրում և վճարում: Ու ըստ տրամաբանության պետք է վճարի հիվանդանոցին ու բժշկին այնքան, ինչքան կարժենար տվյալ բժ.օգնությունը ոչ պետ պատվերի շրջանակներում, այսինքն՝ այն անվճար համարվել չի կարող: ԲՈՒՀերի այսպես կոչված «անվճար» տեղերի նման, որոնք իրականում անվճար չեն, դրանց համար վճարում են բոլոր հարկատուները միասին: ՀՀ առողջական համակարգի հետ լավ ծանոթ չեմ, սխալ եմ ասու՞մ, սա չի՞ պետ.պատվերի սկզբունքը: 

Իսկ եթե նկատի ունես, որ մարզերի կամ պետ.պատվերով հիվանդներից հավելյալ փող պոկել չի լինում, դա արդեն ոչ հիմնավոր փաստարկ ա, թող բժիշկները սեփական ցածր աշխատավարձի մասին բարձրաձայնեն: Ա դե ասում եմ էլի, արժանի ենք էն երկրին, ինչ ունենք:

----------

melancholia (28.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2013), Աթեիստ (28.05.2013)

----------


## melancholia

> ինձ անկեղծ հետաքրքրեց ու զարմացրեց թեմայի էս ուղղությամբ զարգացումը: Ես մտածում էի, որ որոշում կայացնողները «մտահոգված են» մարզերի ծննդատների համար, որոնք «կլիենտների» են կորցնում: Պարզվում ա, որ բժիշկները իրականում չեն ուզում պետպատվերով կամ մարզերից հիվանդների, իրանց համար մեծ դեր ա խաղում, թե հիվանդները Հայաստանի, որ մարզից են, պետպատվերով են, թե ոչ: 
> 
> Ըստ էության պետպատվեր նշանակում ա, որ պետությունն է պատվիրում և վճարում: Ու ըստ տրամաբանության պետք է վճարի հիվանդանոցին ու բժշկին այնքան, ինչքան կարժենար տվյալ բժ.օգնությունը ոչ պետ պատվերի շրջանակներում, այսինքն՝ այն անվճար համարվել չի կարող: ԲՈՒՀերի այսպես կոչված «անվճար» տեղերի նման, որոնք իրականում անվճար չեն, դրանց համար վճարում են բոլոր հարկատուները միասին: ՀՀ առողջական համակարգի հետ լավ ծանոթ չեմ, սխալ եմ ասու՞մ, սա չի՞ պետ.պատվերի սկզբունքը: 
> 
> Իսկ եթե նկատի ունես, որ մարզերի կամ պետ.պատվերով հիվանդներից հավելյալ փող պոկել չի լինում, դա արդեն ոչ հիմնավոր փաստարկ ա, թող բժիշկները սեփական ցածր աշխատավարձի մասին բարձրաձայնեն: Ա դե ասում եմ էլի, արժանի ենք էն երկրին, ինչ ունենք:


 Ձեր ասածի հետ համաձայն եմ , որոշ վերապահումներով: Շատ ճիշտ կլիներ, որ մարզերի հիվանդանոցներն էլ բավարար սպասարկման միջոցներ ունենային ու աշխատեին ` նորմալ, ճիշտ, օրենքի սահմաններում: Ու թող բարդ, նեղ մասնագիտական որակավորում պահանջող դեպքերն ուղղեգրվեին Երևան, ու համապատասխանաբար, էլի լինեին պետ-պատվերի շրջանակներում: Ներկայիս օրենքի համաձայն, եթե հիվանդը չի ցանկանում իր տեղամաս, կոնկրետ մարզում ծննդօգնություն ստանալ, այլ վստահում է Երևանի որևէ կոնկրետ բժշկի,այս ծննդաբերության համար պետությունը չի վճարի   տվյալ բժշկին, ուստի մնում է, որ հիվանդի տերը վճարի:Ի վերջո Երևանի բժիշկը պարտավոր չէ անվճար, առանց պետ-պատվերի վճարի հիվանդին օգնություն ցույցտալ: 
Նույն վիճակը տիրում է մանկաբուժության ոլորտում......ասենք պոլիկլինիկան թողած, երեկոյան ժամին ( իդեպ, երբ իրենց հարմար է) բերում են երեխային հիվանդանոց ու ասում, ուզում ենք մի հատ նայես......նայում ես, թեթև, ամբուլատոր դեպք է,( հիշեցնեմ, հիվանդանոցի, ստացիոնարի բժիշկ ես, ու ամբուլատորիան քո սպասարկման ծավալի ու պարտավորությունների մեջ չի  մտնում) բուժում նշանակում ես ու ասում, կոնսուլտացիայի համար պետք է վճարել...զարմացած նայում են...ՈՆՑ թե, մինչև  7 տարեկանը անվճար է

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իհարկե, մարզերում դեռ բավականին շատ ծննդատներ կան ոչ բարվոք վիճակում, բայց կան նաև ծննդատներ, որոնք գերազանց պայմաններ են ապահովում, նորագույն սարքավորումներով ու գույքով, բայց , չնայած 4 աշխատող գինեկոլոգների, ,,աշխատում է,, միայն մեկը: ՈՒ  մեծ են  այն ծննդկանների  թիվը, որոնք ուղղակի հրաժարվում են ԱՅԴ գինեկոլոգի  ծառայությունից:


melancholia ջան, ծննդատունը հյուրանոց չէ, այն չի լինում երեք աստղանի, հինգ աստղանի: Այն լինում ա, կամ չի լինում: Եթե այն ծննդաբերելու բավարար պայմաններ չի տրամադրում, ապա այն չի կարող ծնունդ ընդունել ու դրա համար պատասխանատու ա առողջապահության նախարարությունը: Ու բացարձակ նշանակություն չունի թե էտ մարզում քսան հատ գերազանց պայմաններով ծննդատու կան. էտ մեկ ոչ բավարար պայմաններով նախարարության կողմից «արտոնագրված» ծննդատունը ծնունդ ընդունելու ռիսկ ունի: 

Իսկ հիմա բացատրեմ, թե ինչու ա ավելի լավ ընդհանրապես ծննդատուն չունենալ, քան ոչ բավարար պայմաններով: Իմ օրինակով բերեմ, ասենք ես մի օր ամուսնանում եմ, կնոջս հետ տեղափոխվում եմ Հայաստանի հեռավոր գյուղերից մեկը ու պատրաստվում ենք երեխա ունենալ: Մենք նորեկ ենք, սաղ օր գործի ենք, առանձնապես մարդ չենք ճանաչում գյուղում, խորհորդ տվող չունենք: Օնլյան ծննդատների մասին շատ ինֆորմացի չկա, միայն գտնում եմ, որ մոտակա ավանում ծննդատուն կա, դե հիմա, եթե առողջապահության նախարարությունը թույլ է տալիս, որ աշխատեն, ուրեմն գինեկոլոգներ են աշխատում, ոչ թե կոշկակարներ: 
Օրը գալիս ա, կոշկակարը մի բան սխալ ա կտրում, ու ուպս...պրեդստավլյաե՞շ, ես էլ գնում եմ, առողջապահության նախարարությանը դատի եմ տալիս, որ այդ ծննդատանը ու կոշկակարին ծնունդ ընդունել են թողել: Իրանք էլ ինձ ասում են՝ «Արա այ հոգնած, չգիտես, որ տեղ կոշկարներ են գինեկոլոգ, մենք ռայոնում հինգ հատ այլ գերազանց ծննդատուն ունենք»: Կապիտո՞...

----------

Freeman (31.05.2013), melancholia (28.05.2013)

----------


## melancholia

> melancholia ջան, ծննդատունը հյուրանոց չէ, այն չի լինում երեք աստղանի, հինգ աստղանի: Այն լինում ա, կամ չի լինում: Եթե այն ծննդաբերելու բավարար պայմաններ չի տրամադրում, ապա այն չի կարող ծնունդ ընդունել ու դրա համար պատասխանատու ա առողջապահության նախարարությունը: Ու բացարձակ նշանակություն չունի թե էտ մարզում քսան հատ գերազանց պայմաններով ծննդատու կան. էտ մեկ ոչ բավարար պայմաններով նախարարության կողմից «արտոնագրված» ծննդատունը ծնունդ ընդունելու ռիսկ ունի: 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա բացատրեմ, թե ինչու ա ավելի լավ ընդհանրապես ծննդատուն չունենալ, քան ոչ բավարար պայմաններով: Իմ օրինակով բերեմ, ասենք ես մի օր ամուսնանում եմ, կնոջս հետ տեղափոխվում եմ Հայաստանի հեռավոր գյուղերից մեկը ու պատրաստվում ենք երեխա ունենալ: Մենք նորեկ ենք, սաղ օր գործի ենք, առանձնապես մարդ չենք ճանաչում գյուղում, խորհորդ տվող չունենք: Օնլյան ծննդատների մասին շատ ինֆորմացի չկա, միայն գտնում եմ, որ մոտակա ավանում ծննդատուն կա, դե հիմա, եթե առողջապահության նախարարությունը թույլ է տալիս, որ աշխատեն, ուրեմն գինեկոլոգներ են աշխատում, ոչ թե կոշկակարներ: 
> Օրը գալիս ա, կոշկակարը մի բան սխալ ա կտրում, ու ուպս...պրեդստավլյաե՞շ, ես էլ գնում եմ, առողջապահության նախարարությանը դատի եմ տալիս, որ այդ ծննդատանը ու կոշկակարին ծնունդ ընդունել են թողել: Իրանք էլ ինձ ասում են՝ «Արա այ հոգնած, չգիտես, որ տեղ կոշկարներ են գինեկոլոգ, մենք ռայոնում հինգ հատ այլ գերազանց ծննդատուն ունենք»: Կապիտո՞...


լիովին համաձայն եմ....ու առաջնահերթ այդ նույն մարզերի պայմաններն ու բժշկական կազմը պիտի բարելավել, հետո նոր մտածել  սպասարկման օերնքների մասին....ամեն դեպքում հիվանդին ստիպել չի կարելի այս կամ այն հիվանդանոցը ընտրելու հարցում: Եթե մարդը ուզում է բարձրակարգ ծննդատանը ծննդաբերի, պետպատվերի շրջանակում լինի թե չէ, միևնույնն է, նա  ընտրելու է որակը:

----------

keyboard (29.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըստ քո լոգիկայի, ցանկացած x հիվանդանոցի G  մանկաբույժը , օրինակ, պարտավոր է բժշկական օգնություն ցուցաբերել  ցանկացած մարզի երեխայի (անվճար):  պետպատվերի շրջանակներում է չէ?   Խոսքս սուր դեպքերին չի վերաբերվում: Հարց է առաջանում ինչու ?


Որովհետև, ցանկացած մարզի ցանկացած բնակիչը հարկեր ա վճարում ՀՀ մեկ պետական բյուջե, որտեղից ֆինանսավորվում ա ողջ առողջապահական համակարգը՝ ներառյալ ծննդատները: 

Եթե ՀՀ-ն ֆեդերալ երկիր լիներ, որտեղ ամեն ֆեդերացիայի միավոր ինքը կարող էր որոշել իրա հարկային քաղաքականությունը ու հետևապես նաև ոլորտային քաղաքականությունը, էտ դեպքում տենց բաժանումն ըստ մարզերի կարող էր տրամաբանական լինել:

----------

Ariadna (30.05.2013), Arpine (28.05.2013), Bruno (28.05.2013), keyboard (29.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2013)

----------


## Vaio

"Շենգավիթ" ԲԿ-ի ծննդատանը և ևս այլ տեղեր կա այսպիսի մի սկզբունք: 

Եթե որևէ ծննդկան (կապ չունի Երևանից է, թե ոևէ մարզից) ցանկանում է ծննդաբերել տվյալ ծննդատան *կոնկրետ* գինեկոլոգի մոտ, ապա դրա համար ծննդկանը պետք է վճարի: Ինչու? Քանի որ իր համար բժիշկը հատուկ այդ օը, այդ ժամին գալիս է հիվանդանոց, որ զբաղվի իրենով: Շատ արդարացված մոտեցում է: Եթե առարկողներ կան այս սկզբունքին` հիմնավորեք...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հիշեցնեմ, որ ծծնդօգնությունը անվճար չի, վճարում ա պետությունը, ու եթե ես գտնում եմ, որ էդ վճարին արժանի ա Երևանի բժիշկն ու ծննդատունը, ուրեմն պետությունը իրանց պտի վճարի։
Ոչ թե ասի. եթե քո ջեբից ես վճարում, ում ուզում ես վճարի, եթե իմ բյուջեից՝ ես պտի որոշեմ։ Սա էշություն ա։

Օֆտօպ
Նույն ձև մեքենայի պռավա հանելն էր, Երևանում 70000-ով անում էին, բայց Հոկտեմբերյանցին մենակ Հոկտեմբերյան կարար հաներ, իսկ մոնոպոլիան էլ իրա գներն էր թելադրում՝ 150 000 դր։

Հ.Գ.
Vaio, սաղս էլ տեսնում ենք էսօրվա կառավարության կազմը, դրա համար երբ սկսում ես խոսել իրանց արած լուրջ անալիզների ու եզրակացությունների մասին, մենակ խնդալ կարելի ա։

----------

keyboard (29.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (29.05.2013), Տրիբուն (28.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> "Շենգավիթ" ԲԿ-ի ծննդատանը և ևս այլ տեղեր կա այսպիսի մի սկզբունք: 
> 
> Եթե որևէ ծննդկան (կապ չունի Երևանից է, թե ոևէ մարզից) ցանկանում է ծննդաբերել տվյալ ծննդատան *կոնկրետ* գինեկոլոգի մոտ, ապա դրա համար ծննդկանը պետք է վճարի: Ինչու? Քանի որ իր համար բժիշկը հատուկ այդ օը, այդ ժամին գալիս է հիվանդանոց, որ զբաղվի իրենով: Շատ արդարացված մոտեցում է: Եթե առարկողներ կան այս սկզբունքին` հիմնավորեք...


Ուրեմն, պետությունը կարա քաղաքացիներին թելադրի, թե ով որտեղ պիտի ծննդաբերի մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե հարկատուների տված փողերով բոլոր մարզերում ապահովի նույն մակարդակի բուժօգնություն: Այսինքն, համ Կապանում համ Երևանում պիտի լինեն լրիվ նույն պայմանները ծննդկանների համար, ու բժիշկներն էլ պիտի լինեն նույն որակին: Այլապես ստացվում ա անարդարություն - Երևանցին ստանում ա բարձր կարգի բուժօգնություն, իսկ Կապանցուն ասում են, որ նույն որակի համար ինքը պիտի վճարի, կամ էլ պիտի յոլլա գնա իրանց որակով: Կապանցին մեղավր չի, որ պետությունը իրա վճարած հարկերով չի կարողանում հավասարապես որակյալ ու հասանելի բուժօգնություն հատկացնի: 

Իսկ քո ասած դեպքը կարա վերաբերվի մասնավոր բուժծառայություններին: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ուզում ա որ ինքը ծննդաբերի վարդակակաչների դաշտուն կայանված ռոլս-ռոյսի մեջ, կողքը դելֆիններ լողան, ու ծննունդն էլ հռոմի պապն ընդունի, պաժալիստա, թող վճարի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2013), Աթեիստ (28.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (29.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մելանխոլիա, քո ասածի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց էս հարցն էդ հարցի հետ կապ չունի: Ես էլ, դու էլ շատ լավ գիտենք, որ հիվանդանոցը շատ կոնկրետ փող ա ստանում պետպատվերի համար (երևի «պետպատվերը պրծել ա» արտահայտությունն էլ քեզ ծանոթ կլինի), հետևաբար պարտավոր ա համապատասխան օգնություն ցույց տա: Այլ խնդիր ա, որ էդ փողը մեծ մասամբ բժշկին չի հասնում, բայց դա էլ ինչ-որ տեղ բժշկի խնդիրն ա, որովհետև ինքը չի կանգնում, ասում՝ էս ինչ աշխատավարձ ես ինձ տալիս, ինքը վախենում ա աշխատանքից հեռացվելուց (էդ էլ ես ու դու շատ լավ գիտենք): 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա էս կոնկրետ հարցին, էլի համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ. թող մարզերի վիճակը լավացնեն: Չեն անում, հետո էլ անհեթեթ որոշումներ են ընդունում: Կառավարությունն ուզում ա փող չծախսի, ջանք չթափի, բայց խնդիրը լուծված տեսնի: Խնդիրներն էդպես չեն լուծվում:

Նայի, մի հարց էլ կա: Էսօրվա օրով ջահել բժիշկներից ոչ մեկ չի ուզում հետ գնա իր մարզն աշխատելու: Մի պահ ուզում էի պարտադիր էնպես սարքել, որ մարզից եկած անվճար սովորող կլինօրդինատորը պարտադիր վերադառնա, հինգ տարի իր մարզում աշխատի: Ըստ էության, էնքան էլ վատ ծրագիր չէր, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում եթե պետությունը վճարում ա կոնկրետ մասնագետ սարքելու համար, իրավունք ունի շատ կոնկրետ աշխատատեղ առաջարկելու: Բայց էլի էդ հարցը բռի կերպով էր արվում: Այսինքն, ոչ թե մարզ գնացողին նորմալ աշխատավարձ ու լիքը ուրիշ լավ բաներ էին առաջարկում, այլ պարտադրում էնտեղ գնալ ու առանց պայմանների աշխատել: Իմ ընկերուհին կապանցի ա, մի ամսով գնաց էնտեղ պրակտիկայի, սիրտը վատացած հետ էկավ, էլեմենտար տեխնիկա չկար էնտեղ, որ նորմալ աշխատի:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (29.05.2013), Տրիբուն (28.05.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> ...դրա համար երբ սկսում ես խոսել իրանց արած լուրջ անալիզների ու եզրակացությունների մասին, մենակ խնդալ կարելի ա։


Դուք լիովին ազատ եք արտահայտելու Ձեր էմոցիաները...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դուք լիովին ազատ եք արտահայտելու Ձեր էմոցիաները...


Այ էս առումով լրիվ ճիշտ ես: Մեզ մնացել ա մենակ էմոցիաներ արտահայտելը, քանի որ մեր կառավaրությունը մեծապես թքած ունի հ՛ամ մեր կարծիքի վրա, հա՛մ էլ իրա ընդունած ցանկացած որոշման հասարակական օգտակարության վրա, նախ, քանի որ ուղղակի էտքան ունակություն չունեն, որ ցանկացած պռոյեկտի հասարակական ծախսեր-օգուտներ վերլուծություն անեն, և երկրորդ, քանի որ մտածում են մենակ հնարավորինս շատ գռփելու մասին: 

Այնպես որ, չնայած ես պոտենցիալ ծննդկան չեմ, բայց շատ էմոցիոնալ կերպով ուզում հայտարարել. ես էս կառավարության մայրիգը, ներառյալ առողջապահության նախարարությունը, իրա բոլոր որոշումներով:

----------

keyboard (29.05.2013), My World My Space (29.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (29.05.2013), Աթեիստ (29.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (29.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Գործը քննվումա ըստ դեպքի վայրի: Եթե դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել բուժականում, ապա Երևանի քննիչը կապ չունի...........



Ապեր բա Գառնիի Սուրիկի դեպքը խի էր կենտորն քննչականը քննում ու վարում:




> խոսքը ամբուլատոր սպասարկման մասին չէ, այլ այն, որ ամբուլատոր դեպքերը բերում ոչ տեղամասային, ստացիոնար բժշկին են դեմ տալիս, հետն էլ ասում, բա մանկաբուժությունը անվճար չի?


Ամբուլատոր ու ոչ ամբուլատորը կապ չունի, եթե մինչև յոթ տարեկան երեխայի բուժօգնությունն անվճարա, ուրեմ ՀՀ ողջ տարածքում ա անվճար ու կարելի ա էդ երեխայի բուժման հաշիվը ներկայացնել այն կլինիկային, որտեղ նա ունի անկետա  :Wink:

----------


## Vaio

> Ապեր բա Գառնիի Սուրիկի դեպքը խի էր կենտորն քննչականը քննում ու վարում:


Keyboard, երևումա քո հետ պտի ստռախովկով խոսամ  :Smile: 
Սովոաբար տվյալ քր. գործը քննվումա այն բաժնի կողմից, որի "սպասարկման գոտում" տեղի է ունեցել հանցագործություն: 
Կան որոշ դեպքեր, օրինակ` պաշտոնյաների վերաբերյալ գործերը կամ հատուկ բարդ գործերը, հասարակական հնչեղություն ստացած գործերը, որոնք քննվում են ՀՔԾ-ում, ՀԿԳ-ի քննչական բաժնում և այլն...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դե որ հասանք ոստիկանության հետ համեմատելուն, գործը վարելը դա պոլիկլինիկայի անալոգն ա, իսկ ծննդաբերությունը հանցագործին բռնելու պես բան ա, արագի մեջ պտի արվի։
Հիմա որ Արարատում կատարած հանցագործության համար հետախուզման մեջ գտնվող հանցագործի հանդիպեն Երևանում, հաստատ չեն ասի. «ախպեր, քել կնի գնա Արարատ, որ քեզ ընտեղի ոստիկանները բռնեն»։ Կբռնեն էլ, կտփեն էլ, իսկ այս մնացած մանր ու ջանջալ պրոցեսը (նայի՝ երեխայի մեծանալը) կուղարկեն իրա տարածք։

----------

keyboard (29.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (30.05.2013), Տրիբուն (30.05.2013)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես ընկերուհուս տեղը լինեի Կապանի ծննդատան աշխատողներին (բոլորին անխտիր) դատի կտայի: Խեղճի գլխին ինչ օյին ասեք, խաղացին:
Ծննդաբերությունից հետո ուժեղ ցավեր էր ունենում մի քանի օր, արգանդը չէր կրճատվում: Պարզվեց լավ չեն մաքրել: Տարել են նորից առանց ցավազրկման մաքրել: Դրանից հետո գալիս ա տուն, զգում ա, որ կարերը չեն ներծծվում: Հարցնում ա, ասում են ներծծվելու ա: Մի քանի օր էլ ա անցնում, նորից գնում ա բժշկի, ասում են, վայ մոռացել ենք, էս թելը ներծծվող չի, պիտի շուտ քանդեինք:
Անասուններ...  :Angry2:

----------


## keyboard

> Ես ընկերուհուս տեղը լինեի Կապանի ծննդատան աշխատողներին (բոլորին անխտիր) դատի կտայի: Խեղճի գլխին ինչ օյին ասեք, խաղացին:
> Ծննդաբերությունից հետո ուժեղ ցավեր էր ունենում մի քանի օր, արգանդը չէր կրճատվում: Պարզվեց լավ չեն մաքրել: Տարել են նորից առանց ցավազրկման մաքրել: Դրանից հետո գալիս ա տուն, զգում ա, որ կարերը չեն ներծծվում: Հարցնում ա, ասում են ներծծվելու ա: Մի քանի օր էլ ա անցնում, նորից գնում ա բժշկի, ասում են, վայ մոռացել ենք, էս թելը ներծծվող չի, պիտի շուտ քանդեինք:
> Անասուններ...


Այ, որ ընկերուհիդ դատի չի տալիս, դրա պատճառով էլ մարզերի ծննդատների վիճակը գնալով ոչ թե լավանում ա, այլ` վատանում:
Մի քանի տենց ղասաբի, որ անհետ կորցնեն, մնացածը զգոն ու սթափ կլինեն:

----------

Freeman (07.05.2014), Աթեիստ (07.05.2014), Արևհատիկ (07.05.2014)

----------

